# My dog is a thief.



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, before I put this dog up for adoption  I need some advice !! 

HOW do I keep her from stealing our food?? She is obviously smarter than us because it keeps happening. If we leave our food anywhere for a minute (actually even less!), she is in it. We regularly catch her on the kitchen table ( I caught her sleeping on there a couple of days ago!!) and she can reach stuff that is left too close to the edge of the countertop. I could kennel her or tie her leash to a doorknob while we eat but there are 5 of us living here and we don't always eat/snack at the same time. We do try to be careful but it is hard to always be on guard. I can't just lock her out of the kitchen area unfortunately because my livingroom/kitchen are really just one room and the kitchen is the only place without carpet.

She seems so food obsessed. Has anybody else dealt with this? What are we doing wrong?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd go for adoption x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Only joking ... Mable s a greedy mare and stands up to the surfaces but has never actually reaches anything or jumped up, but I would nt put it past her she's also interested in the bin , which Wilf never has been, Ive seen the dog trainers clash pan lids together to startle them if they jump up .... ie you watch and wait and then clatter the lids when she goes for the food/ gets up, obviously an aversion thing so the associate the noise with their behaviour.... other than that adoption,but crating her over here could be the expensive option lol x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, watch and wait and either make a scary noise or a firm "no" or "leave" command as she's about to pounce. Do that a few times and she should learn, but I'm glad I've got a toy cross who couldn't get anywhere near getting onto the table 
I think you definitely need to tackle the problem rather than tie her up to try to keep her away from food, otherwise she won't learn and you'll never be able to relax about it. Good luck!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Like you Helen I am glad Betty is a toy cross as she can't reach high enough to get to things. The only time I have caught her trying to steal anything was when I had left a plate on the coffee table that had nothing left on it (I had only had a snadwich or something) and I popped to the toilet and I heard the sound of the plate clattering against the table as she had walked along the sofa and put one paw on the edge of the plate and the plate and tipped, which made her jump back onto the sofa!!!! 

I agree with the trying to catch her in action as I have read that this is the best way to stop the behaviour.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

set up a situation you know will be too temmpting to resist, if you set up the situation you are redy for her so you can react, either by having a long line on her or just a firm loud no to startle her. 

Inca has decoverd she can get on our table if the chairs are out, simlpe solution is to keep the chairs in when not in use(hard with a 7 year old in the house lol )


does she know the leav command, Delta wont toush something if im next too it or just out the room, but any longer and its hers, if you get a door mat or a blanket and put it in the corner, and teach her to stay, try using a command like mat, spot, place, etc (not bed if you use that for where she sleeps) if you teach her this you can get her to stay their with a chew while you eat. 

to teach it, lura her onto the mat/blanket with a treat and give her the treat, once she does this with no hesitation, use the word command as you lura her, you will soon be able to point and command and she will do it. if she moves off it just put her back and tell her to stay. do it for short times, then lengthon it. do not let her come off them mat on her own it mush be you who releases her. if she does come off send her back for another couple of seconds then release her.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I'd go for adoption x


Haha...that or puppy rehab!

I wonder if a spray bottle would work. I remember using one on my cat.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

kendal said:


> set up a situation you know will be too temmpting to resist, if you set up the situation you are redy for her so you can react, either by having a long line on her or just a firm loud no to startle her.
> 
> Inca has decoverd she can get on our table if the chairs are out, simlpe solution is to keep the chairs in when not in use(hard with a 7 year old in the house lol )
> 
> ...


Yes, she knows the leave it command but isn't consistent so I guess she needs more review. We haven't done the go to your bed/mat command but I think it is time, you're right. 

And yeah, I do wish she was just a bit shorter, haha. She will use a chair if it isn't pushed into the table but she can jump on the table from the ground. She doesn't even need to take a run for it anymore. And she comes out of nowhere sometimes, I swear! When it comes to people food, she is lightening fast.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just had another thought. Do you ensure that no-one in the family ever feeds her from the table or from your plates, even left-overs? I've always tried to make sure that Dylan never associates our food with his food, as I don't like dogs scrounging at the table. On the very rare occasion that I want to give him a left-over, I would put it in the fridge first and then put it in his bowl from the fridge. That way we can eat in peace without him looking for food.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> set up a situation you know will be too temmpting to resist, if you set up the situation you are redy for her so you can react, either by having a long line on her or just a firm loud no to startle her.


This approach will work for many dogs, but some dogs (the more stubborn ones normally) start to realize that if people aren't around, then stealing has no repercussions. It sounds like she's pretty determined. 

Two things can be tried, one, give her hot or spicy foods until you find one she hates, and then put out bait food with some on it (or in it, if she sniffs first!) second, set up a tower of pots and pans, and have a piece of food tied to a string that when pulled (her stealing the food) the tower falls down with a huge bang.

If nothing works to dissuade her, you can only keep her contained until she gets older and hopefully less evil lol.


----------

